# Badger 5 / oem airbox



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Have a badger 5 TIP but am struggling to fit the oem airbox there just doesn't seem to be any room ... I have a cone filter on at the moment but I just don't like the noise it makes any tips for making fitting of oem airbox easier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It will fit, but the TIP needs trimming to make it work, or make a cylinderical enclosure for the filter to sit in, non offensive to the ears but does not impdede performance imo.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

you need to trim it if there is a heat shield too, otherwise the TIP compresses. dont trim the turbo end, you might want to leave the bottom loose until you rotate it into a relaxed position, when I just had a cone filter on the end of the tip it looked much more comfortable.

you could do what I did and put some foam on the bonnet above the heat shield to try and shield some of the sound.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Get a sharp knife and cut off an inch or so at the MAF end. You can cut nearly a perfect circle if you use your MAF and a jubilee clip as the 'stencil'.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Get a sharp knife and cut off an inch or so at the MAF end. You can cut nearly a perfect circle if you use your MAF and a jubilee clip as the 'stencil'.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

TT Tom TT said:


> Get a sharp knife and cut off an inch or so at the MAF end. You can cut nearly a perfect circle if you use your MAF and a jubilee clip as the 'stencil'.


You can say that again  , i tried that did'nt work for me so install a huge cone filter instead then made a enclosure for it to keep the racket down :lol:


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Delta4 said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> > Get a sharp knife and cut off an inch or so at the MAF end. You can cut nearly a perfect circle if you use your MAF and a jubilee clip as the 'stencil'.
> ...


Hi mate got any pics of the enclosure


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

im still to do this to mine after having it on the car 12 months, lol

but then i dont really feel like chopping it, makes selling it easier if i ever do, plus what performance gains are involved, if any ?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Terry63 said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > TT Tom TT said:
> ...


Got pics but it's so simple to put in words, have a look at the forge mk4 r32 induction kit, the cylinder part of the kit i made from a sheet of black plastic, it's a snug fit over k&n s2000 filter


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

infidel.uk said:


> im still to do this to mine after having it on the car 12 months, lol
> but then i dont really feel like chopping it, makes selling it easier if i ever do, plus what performance gains are involved, if any ?


for someone with a beach buggy hybrid turbo, if you really dont believe the oversized TIP adds anything put back the stock one and get it mapped to see if it reaches the 309bhp you have?


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

:lol:

quite right too, but i was meaning the cutting of the tip, as suggested on this very topic. 8)


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Aha... I needed to trim mine to fit otherwise out was kinked.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

No trim needed on mine
 








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

HOGG said:


> No trim needed on mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

also HOGG got his TIP all the way up to the MAF Sensor - do you not have a lip? <-- that is not supposed to sound like a "and that's what she said moment"


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

lip??


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

ignore me - it's the angles of my photo versus yours.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

You will be able to get it to fit with the standard airbox but will require major trimming to get it sitting right... I'm pretty sure my induction kit / heatshield sits in the same position as the standard airbox would and I managed to get this to fit...


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Tried to get it to fit this morning even with trimming the angle wasn't right and it was slightly compressing the TIP into an oval shape ..... ended up doing this for now at least it will be sheielded from the heat a bit and will get colder air from the duct that goes to the inner wing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

looks good


----------



## V6 ghost (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi I need help I currently have a audi tt mk2 v6 3.2 
When stationery my engine rocks I thought it was coil packs needed replacing so I changed all 6 spark plugs Plus a new coil pack and new oil air filter and oil filter but still rocking only one stationary plug-in to a snap on computer today and 1 4 and 5 cylinders is misfiring any Solutions on way to get this done?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I like the jubilee clip stencil plan


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

There's something about watching rain that makes me feel dry inside.


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

StuartDB said:


> also HOGG got his TIP all the way up to the MAF Sensor - do you not have a lip? <-- that is not supposed to sound like a "and that's what she said moment"


So can I add you guy's did away with the secondary air pump pipe ?
I only ask as having great difficulty in finding a replacement, even if I can get one I have a greater use of over £75 !
Also don't want to go down the cone filter road, especially as it's been proved many times that the improvements if at all any are negligible.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

BAM's don't have SAI to help control emissions.


----------

